# Stonehaven Manor - 2013



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Had a great night - 410 TOT's!

http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/?p=249


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The John Ale epitaph cracked me up

The distance shot of the house is quite beautiful.


----------



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)

Looked great from my point of view.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> The John Ale epitaph cracked me up
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks, I don't think anyone else understood it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks really good! Great pictures!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the sign "Beware of the"! Your lighting is great and I too liked the John Ale stone, heehee!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Fantastic use of lighting! I could take lessons from you. And the low lying fog created a perfect atmosphere to creep people out. Terrific !


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice display


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice haunt, great way to show up Jack O Lanterns in the window. Can you show how you set that up? I might steal that.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice job...!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the lighting and some great props! Well done!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Outstanding job.


----------

